
How Facebook Authentication For Apps Simplifies Secure User Login - KellyRice
http://www.kinvey.com/blog/item/213-simplifying-secure-user-login-facebook-authentication-for-your-apps
======
idea_shot
Cool post, and nice to see code/visuals for different mobile/web platforms.
Can I use the same mechanism to connect to other OAuth services?

